# Little Bag of Toys



## rjlynam (Aug 27, 2008)

I had the distinct privilege to have had lunch with a well known pastor in the RPCUS awhile back and here is one of the stories he told in his deep bellowing voice:

"Had the family on vacation a while back and we happened to be in an area where there weren't any reformed churches, so we decided to head on over to the mainline Presbyterian church to see if things were as bad as everyone reports. We walked in, sat down, and within 5 minutes I started getting angry. Up and down the aisles you had these ushers handing out little bags of toys. I couldn't believe it. Well time went on and we got to the sermon and the more the pastor spoke, the angrier I got. You think I could find one of those ushers with the little bags of toys?"


----------



## Athaleyah (Aug 28, 2008)

Maybe the parents in that congregation refused to control their children. And the church took it upon themselves to provide a bad solution to the problem. But if the parents aren't going to correct their children something needs to be done. But when you are trying so hard to please your "seekers" there is little you can do. Suggesting that parents control their children could be insulting to people in the church. Again I don't agree with the practice, I just see why they might have thought it necessary.

By the way, I see this as more of a problem outside reformed churches. Children are in the services at my church and it is quiet except for babies crying.


----------



## rjlynam (Aug 28, 2008)

Athaleyah said:


> Maybe the parents in that congregation refused to control their children. And the church took it upon themselves to provide a bad solution to the problem. But if the parents aren't going to correct their children something needs to be done. But when you are trying so hard to please your "seekers" there is little you can do. Suggesting that parents control their children could be insulting to people in the church. Again I don't agree with the practice, I just see why they might have thought it necessary.


----------



## rjlynam (Aug 28, 2008)

Is there a support forum for victims of joke assassination here at PB?


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 28, 2008)

I appreciated the joke Bob. It was subtle. Humor is not pretty and it can be difficult in these parts. It's all in the timing and on where your boogaloo is at. Press on.


----------



## rjlynam (Aug 28, 2008)

I KNEW THERE WAS SOMETHING WRONG WITH IT!  SUBTLE ! 

Thanks for the critique, I'll keep that in mind next time.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll try to send you some guidelines on the subtleties of subtle and some of my own tips on the newly nuanced nuances if I can find the time. I have suffered many years for my humor and I would love to share some of it with others.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 28, 2008)

rjlynam said:


> I had the distinct privilege to have had lunch with a well known pastor in the RPCUS awhile back and here is one of the stories he told in his deep bellowing voice:
> 
> "Had the family on vacation a while back and we happened to be in an area where there weren't any reformed churches, so we decided to head on over to the mainline Presbyterian church to see if things were as bad as everyone reports. We walked in, sat down, and within 5 minutes I started getting angry. Up and down the aisles you had these ushers handing out little bags of toys. I couldn't believe it. Well time went on and we got to the sermon and the more the pastor spoke, the angrier I got. You think I could find one of those ushers with the little bags of toys?"



 I too have heard this story.

As to the "Joke Assassination" the only advice I can offer is "Never give up. Never surrender!"


----------



## turmeric (Aug 28, 2008)

That's what I use the dancing banana for - to let people know it's a joke. Kinda necessary around here!


----------



## rjlynam (Aug 28, 2008)

turmeric said:


> That's what I use the dancing banana for - to let people know it's a joke. Kinda necessary around here!


 
Okay, let me try your advice, Meg. 


I had the distinct privilege to have had lunch with a well known pastor in the RPCUS awhile back and here is one of the stories he told in his deep bellowing voice:

"Had the family on vacation a while back and we happened to be in an area where there weren't any reformed churches, so we decided to head on over to the mainline Presbyterian church to see if things were as bad as everyone reports. We walked in, sat down, and within 5 minutes I started getting angry. Up and down the aisles you had these ushers handing out little bags of toys. I couldn't believe it. Well time went on and we got to the sermon and the more the pastor spoke, the angrier I got. You think I could find one of those ushers with the little bags of toys?"


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 28, 2008)

Three times through and I still don't get it. I must not be subtle.


----------



## rjlynam (Aug 28, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Three times through and I still don't get it. I must not be subtle.


 
 Must be a Bob joke .


----------



## Ivan (Aug 28, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Three times through and I still don't get it. I must not be subtle.



The pastor listening to the sermon was getting restless and needed one of the bag of toys.


----------



## rjlynam (Aug 28, 2008)

turmeric said:


> That's what I use the dancing banana for - to let people know it's a joke. Kinda necessary around here!


 

The bananas didn't work.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 28, 2008)

rjlynam said:


> turmeric said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I use the dancing banana for - to let people know it's a joke. Kinda necessary around here!
> ...



Okay. How's this? The pastor listening to the sermon is a disobedient child.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 28, 2008)

....Or he wants to throw toys at the preacher....


----------

